# Ruth or Orpah? Which One Are you?



## Mocha5 (Aug 20, 2007)

We know that both Ruth and Orpah loved their mother-in-law, Naomi, dearly.  They loved her so much that after their husbands died they began to follow Naomi back to Judah.  Naomi was leaving the land of Moab because she had heard that the Lord was helping His people. (Very much like Naomi, we too, are drawn to His goodness).  And Ruth and Orpah were very drawn to Naomi because of the God in her.  (Just like we're drawn to other Christians because we "see" the light in them).  

As they walked with her and weeped, Naomi admonished them for following her and told then to go back her to their mothers.  This ladies is the crossroad that so many of us face in our lives.  Do we step out on faith and leave everything that is seemingly easy and that we are use to behind in search of something new and something better like Ruth did?  Or do we go back to the same ol' situation, the same ol' baren land that has produced absolutely nothing in out lives like Orpah did?  We know that they both  loved the God in Naomi.  But, ladies, just loving Him isn't enough.  We have to choose a side.     

Ruth chose God (well-being, love, wholeness, salvation) and was clearly blessed.
Orpah chose gods (instability, sin, unhappiness, death) and we never hear of her again.

So today I ask, which road are you going to take?  Which side are you going ot choose?  Are you a Ruth or are you an Orpah?


----------



## gottabme247 (Aug 21, 2007)

Great post!!! I can say that I am Ruth...I have to admit though whenever God has pushed me out of my comfort zone, I would resort back like Orpah because although I didn't want to go backward it was what was familiar. God is calling me to go higher and I want all that God has for me..gotta move forward.


----------



## Mocha5 (Aug 21, 2007)

gottabme247 said:


> Great post!!!
> 
> Thank you.  It's easy to preach on my couch from behind the keyboard.  Now if He calls me off the couch that road that Orpah took might start looking real good.
> 
> ...


 
Amen because all of your blessings are in front of your situation.  Move pass it girl.


----------



## PaperClip (Aug 21, 2007)

This is an interesting post.... I'm re-reading the book "Lady In Waiting" which follows Ruth's story as a metaphor(?) for cultivating a (deeper) relationship with the Lord while balancing the desire for a husband.

IMHO, it's easy to say or want to say I'm a Ruth because of how her story evolved and ended. It's easy to want to believe it was easy for Ruth to choose to go with Naomi. It's easy to believe that Orpah didn't struggle with her decision to go back to her people. Who knows what went on in their lives to make them make the choices they did.

What made Ruth choose to go with Naomi? What does the Bible say concerning Ruth's thought process? That would be interesting to know.

One way to look at Orpah's situation is that she went back to what was familiar to her. That's understandable. It takes faith to go to an unfamiliar place where you don't know anybody. Another way to look at it is that Ruth was very brave to step away from the familiar.... she had enough sense to not want to remain in a place where so much tragedy had occurred....

So I would hope that I was brave enough to do what Ruth did.... and Ruth needed to trust Naomi just like I need to trust God. I'm having a challenge in this area right now to trust God enough with all of my desires.

Is Orpah's way (the world) better than Ruth's (God) way? How can that be known if most of one's way has been in God/the church? The prodigal son wanted to find out for himself.... But these examples (Ruth, Orpah, the prodigal son) are for us to learn from so that we don't have to go through and struggle the way they did... or has God allowed for a particular struggle for some reason? I don't know and I'm getting tired of fighting.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 21, 2007)

Mocha5 said:


> We know that both Ruth and Orpah loved their mother-in-law, Naomi, dearly. They loved her so much that after their husbands died they began to follow Naomi back to Judah. Naomi was leaving the land of Moab because she had heard that the Lord was helping His people. (Very much like Naomi, we too, are drawn to His goodness). And Ruth and Orpah were very drawn to Naomi because of the God in her. (Just like we're drawn to other Christians because we "see" the light in them).
> 
> As they walked with her and weeped, Naomi admonished them for following her and told then to go back her to their mothers. This ladies is the crossroad that so many of us face in our lives. Do we step out on faith and leave everything that is seemingly easy and that we are use to behind in search of something new and something better like Ruth did? Or do we go back to the same ol' situation, the same ol' baren land that has produced absolutely nothing in out lives like Orpah did? We know that they both loved the God in Naomi. But, ladies, just loving Him isn't enough. We have to choose a side.
> 
> ...


 

Very, very good thread!!!

I chose Ruth because she understood friendship relationship.

Orpah didn't want to leave Naomi but Naomi told her not to worry, she would be fine.  So Orpah left to go back to her family.  But no matter what Naomi said to Ruth, Ruth would not leave.  "Don't ask me to leave.  Where you go I will go, and where you stay I will stay.  Your friends will be my friends and your God will be my God."

So Ruth and Naomi returned to Bethlehem together.  It was a good thing Ruth went with Naomi because Bethlehem was very far away and Naomi couldn't have traveled all that way by herself.  Notice that Ruth never complains but is a good friend to Naomi.  She wasn't expecting anything in return, she just wanted to help.

When they got there Ruth decided that she should do some kind of work.  It was harvest time, so she worked in the fields following behind the harvesters and picked up any barley that they had dropped.

The owner of the field came by to greet the harvesters and noticed Ruth in the field.  He asked one of the harvesters who she was.  "She came back from Moab with Naomi, that's all I know."   Now, Ruth was blessed because the owner of the field was Boaz, he was a kind man who believed in God.  He had also been related to Elimelech (Naomi's husband that died).

Boaz went to go talk to Ruth, he said to her,  "Don't go work in any other field but stay here with the other servant girls.  I will make sure you are safe and whenever you are thirsty go and get a drink from the water jars."  When Ruth heard this she bowed down to Boaz and asked, "Why are you being so nice to me, I'm not even from here."

Boaz replied, "I know what you've done for Naomi,  you left your family and moved to a place you've never been.  May the Lord reward you for your kindness."

Ruth thanked Boaz and continued with her work in the hot sun.  Boaz even ordered his workers to drop extra barley so Ruth could have more for herself.

Ruth took all the barley home and shared what she had with Naomi.  And eventually Ruth married Boaz and everyone was very happy!

Being a good friend takes a long time to learn.  A good friend is loyal, which means you keep your promises and sometimes when you don't feel like being a friend you are anyway.  Sometimes our friends aren't perfect and they make mistakes but we make mistakes too, and we don't want our friends to leave us when that happens.

God gives us friends when we need them, and we should treat them like a gift from God.  Just like in the story, Naomi could've insisted the women come with her, but she unselfish and wanted them to be free to go home to be with their families.  And Ruth had such a good attitude and wanted to help, she moved away from everyone she knew and went to work to help Naomi.  

*She didn't tell everyone what a good friend she was, she knew that she should be a friend like God wanted her to be.*​


----------



## Mocha5 (Aug 21, 2007)

RelaxerRehab said:


> This is an interesting post.... I'm re-reading the book "Lady In Waiting" which follows Ruth's story as a metaphor(?) for cultivating a (deeper) relationship with the Lord while balancing the desire for a husband.
> 
> IMHO, it's easy to say or want to say I'm a Ruth because of how her story evolved and ended. It's easy to want to believe it was easy for Ruth to choose to go with Naomi. It's easy to believe that Orpah didn't struggle with her decision to go back to her people. Who knows what went on in their lives to make them make the choices they did.
> 
> ...


 
I think this is the very reason why many people who grew up in the church leave the church. But based on what I've seen the majority of them return beat up and bruised like damaged goods. Because without Him living life is akin to a daily 12 round match with Mike Tyson. I think God does allow struggle rather we're inside or outside of the church. But it's a test of our faith. Even after choosing him, Ruth's journey wasn't easy. She still had to have faith that He would provide for her and Naomi. 

RR, I think you know the answers to all the questions you pose. You are a very smart woman. Be careful not to over analyze God. Stop fighting. You're warring within yourself. Sit back, relax and let Him be who you need Him to be and let Him do what you need Him to do for you.


----------



## Mocha5 (Aug 21, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:


> *Very, very good thread!!!*
> 
> I chose Ruth because she understood friendship relationship.
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, girl.  God put it on my heart a week or so ago to start this thread and I didn't for whatever reason.  Then here you come yesterday with that scripture about Ruth and Naomi.  I was like,"Ok, God, I hear ya."


----------



## PaperClip (Aug 21, 2007)

Mocha5 said:


> I think this is the very reason why many people who grew up in the church leave the church. But based on what I've seen the majority of them return beat up and bruised like damage goods. Because without Him living life is akin to a daily 12 round match with Mike Tyson. I think God does allow struggle rather we're inside or outside of the church. But it's a test of our faith. Even after choosing him, Ruth's journey wasn't easy. She still had to have faith that He would provide for her and Naomi.
> 
> RR, I think you know the answers to all the questions you pose. You are a very smart woman. Be careful not to over analyze God. Stop fighting. You're warring within yourself. Sit back, relax and let Him be who you need Him to be and let Him do what you need Him to do for you.


 
Mocha, you called me all the way out.... for real.... How do I sit back and relax? I don't remember what relaxed feels like anymore.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 21, 2007)

Mocha5 said:


> Thanks, girl. God put it on my heart a week or so ago to start this thread and I didn't for whatever reason. Then here you come yesterday with that scripture about Ruth and Naomi. I was like,"Ok, God, I hear ya."


 
You are welcome.  I think this is good for you...keep up the good work!


----------



## rmw35 (Aug 21, 2007)

My name is Ruth and i'm glad that I was named after such a wonderful woman.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 21, 2007)

Mocha this is a beautiful message.  What a beautiful ministry gift you have...keyboard, sofa, it's beautful.  

God is going to use you with this message one day.  I sense it very much.   And it will be for men as well as women and I see it for teens also.  I'm calling you Ruth for you will choose to follow your ministry gift as God so leads.  

BTW:  I'd like to be *Oprah (not Orpah) *with her billions....  J/K.  

I'd like for Boaz to remove his sandal for me too.  Call me Ruth.


----------



## Mocha5 (Aug 21, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> *Mocha this is a beautiful message.* What a beautiful ministry gift you have...keyboard, sofa, it's beautful.
> 
> *God is going to use you with this message one day. I sense it very much.* And it will be for men as well as women and I see it for teens also. I'm calling you Ruth for you will choose to follow your ministry gift as God so leads.
> 
> ...


 

You know, Shimmie, I sensed the same thing.  Thank you.  You and Nice&Wavy's validation means a lot to me.  Ok, so I'm off to copy it in my "future sermons" book.  I gotta say though I am very comfortable hiding behind this keyboard.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 21, 2007)

Mocha5 said:


> You know, Shimmie, I sensed the same thing. Thank you. You and Nice&Wavy's validation means a lot to me. Ok, so I'm off to copy it in my "future sermons" book. I gotta say though I am very comfortable hiding behind this keyboard.


 
I'm honored to be blessed by your 'keyboard' ministry. 

Now, rinse the MTG outta your hair; take 'baggie' off of your bun; rinse the Boundless Tresses and put on one of your best dresses and be ready; for God has 'called' you out and He's proud to present you before many who will receive all that you have to say. 

God called Jeremiah to be not afraid of their faces and to speak what I tell you. 

You sweet Mocha are "called to be His voice in the chambers of those once sleep who will awake to righteousness and sin not..."

God bless you, little sister.


----------



## star (Aug 21, 2007)

Ruth baby and if I were to go away because I have some adventure in me like Oprah I would only go with God with me. I like this thread. But, I must say I am a bonfide Esther in the Bible with some Ruth locked in there.


----------



## Mocha5 (Aug 22, 2007)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Mocha, you called me all the way out.... for real.... *How do I sit back and relax*? I don't remember what relaxed feels like anymore.


 

Stay prayerful and meditate on His word.  You know His word but you're not letting it manifest itself in your life. It's like having a benz (God) in your driveway and the insurance card (the Bible) in your hand but you're walking every day.  Everything you need you already have.  You're the key.  Get in that baby and drive, gurl, without fear or doubt cause Jehoval is at the wheel!


----------



## Mocha5 (Aug 22, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> I'm honored to be blessed by your 'keyboard' ministry.
> 
> *Now, rinse the MTG outta your hair*; take 'baggie' off of your bun; rinse the Boundless Tresses and put on one of your best dresses and be ready; for God has 'called' you out and He's proud to present you before many who will receive all that you have to say.
> 
> ...


 
Now that is toooo funny cause that's exactly what I was doing when I first read your post.  And Tuesdays are not my regular wash days.  You ova there prophesying and stuff.  

Sho' hope my Daddy bless me with a new outfit and some accessories fo' He call me off this here couch.


----------



## Mocha5 (Aug 22, 2007)

rmw35 said:


> My name is Ruth and i'm glad that I was named after such a wonderful woman.


 
You are blessed to have a name of such honor.  Everytime someone calls you, they are speaking her courageousness and faithfulness into your life.  Receive it!


----------



## Mocha5 (Aug 22, 2007)

star said:


> Ruth baby and if I were to go away because I have some adventure in me like Oprah I would only go with God with me. I like this thread. But, I must say* I am a bonfide Esther in the Bible* with some Ruth locked in there.


 
Go head then Queen Esther!


----------



## Mocha5 (Aug 22, 2007)

So look at what I found a little while ago:

http://members.aol.com/ggbwriting/home/ruth4.html

I love how God confirms when we're on the right road!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 22, 2007)

Mocha5 said:


> So look at what I found a little while ago:
> 
> http://members.aol.com/ggbwriting/home/ruth4.html
> 
> I love how God confirms when we're on the right road!


 
Mocha5, girl...that was awesome!

God has truly blessed you with a dynamic ministry.....run with it!


----------



## Mocha5 (Aug 22, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Mocha5, girl...that was awesome!
> 
> God has truly blessed you with a dynamic ministry.....run with it!


 

I'm gonna run alright...the other way.   Thanks, girl. :Rose: You and I.  Lunch.  Real soon.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 22, 2007)

Mocha5 said:


> I'm gonna run alright...*the other way*.  Thanks, girl. :Rose: You and I. Lunch. Real soon.


 
, now you know what happens when you run from God right?

You get swallowed up by a really big fish

....and then you know what happens after that....

Yes, we must get together really soon.  I can't wait to meet you!!!


----------



## rmw35 (Aug 22, 2007)

Mocha5 said:


> You are blessed to have a name of such honor.  Everytime someone calls you, they are speaking her courageousness and faithfulness into your life.  Receive it!



I receive it!  Thanks for that!


----------



## PaperClip (Aug 22, 2007)

star said:


> Ruth baby and if I were to go away because I have some adventure in me like Oprah I would only go with God with me. I like this thread. But, I must say *I am a bonfide Esther* in the Bible with some Ruth locked in there.


 
I choose this answer!  Thanks, Star! Esther's my favorite amongst the women in the Bible....


----------



## PaperClip (Aug 22, 2007)

Mocha5 said:


> Stay prayerful and meditate on His word. You know His word but you're not letting it manifest itself in your life. It's like having a benz (God) in your driveway and the insurance card (the Bible) in your hand but you're walking every day.  Everything you need you already have. You're the key. Get in that baby and drive, gurl, without fear or doubt cause Jehoval is at the wheel!


 
Whoa....No joke.... I felt a quickening upon reading this....

...'cause I KNOW I got the goods, spiritually AND naturally.... I KNOW I do.... And I'm not saying that in a proud way 'cause if I was, I wouldn't be whinin' to y'all, right? 

But seriously, I know that I do and the key is to work all this in humility.... but like you just said Mocha, it is a sense of pride to not use what God gave me....

Mocha, please know that you're flowing in the Holy Spirit with this.... I thank the Lord for your obedience....

Jesus already got this wheel! Hahahaha!!!!


----------



## Country gal (Aug 22, 2007)

Mocha5 said:


> Stay prayerful and meditate on His word.  You know His word but you're not letting it manifest itself in your life. It's like having a benz (God) in your driveway and the insurance card (the Bible) in your hand but you're walking every day.  Everything you need you already have.  You're the key.  Get in that baby and drive, gurl, without fear or doubt cause Jehoval is at the wheel!



Are you talking to me? I really resonated with the message. 


Great thread. I am loving the commentary. I reached for the bible this week. I felt something was missing. I pray everyday but I wasn't in the word. I started reading my daily bread.


----------



## czyfaith77 (Aug 22, 2007)

Mocha5 said:


> We know that both Ruth and Orpah loved their mother-in-law, Naomi, dearly. They loved her so much that after their husbands died they began to follow Naomi back to Judah. Naomi was leaving the land of Moab because she had heard that the Lord was helping His people. (Very much like Naomi, we too, are drawn to His goodness). And Ruth and Orpah were very drawn to Naomi because of the God in her. (Just like we're drawn to other Christians because we "see" the light in them).
> 
> As they walked with her and weeped, Naomi admonished them for following her and told then to go back her to their mothers. This ladies is the crossroad that so many of us face in our lives. Do we step out on faith and leave everything that is seemingly easy and that we are use to behind in search of something new and something better like Ruth did? Or do we go back to the same ol' situation, the same ol' baren land that has produced absolutely nothing in out lives like Orpah did? We know that they both loved the God in Naomi. But, ladies, just loving Him isn't enough. We have to choose a side.
> 
> ...


 
Ruth is my favorite Bible character. She has been so for the entirety of my Christian journey.  Her life is very much like my own.  I too have a mentor, who is very much a Naomi in my life.  I am truly thankful for this God connection.  If it weren't so, I would not be the woman I am today.  She is my very best friend, my confidant, a woman of God who walks the walk as well as talk it and has taught me so much about God and life in general.  By no means would I be the woman that I am today. Every woman needs either a Naomi or an Elisabeth in their lives.  Mentors are important.  It makes life so much easier. Parents are wonderful but parents cannot do everything.


----------



## Mocha5 (Aug 22, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:


> , now you know what happens when you run from God right?
> 
> You get swallowed up by a really big fish
> 
> ...


 
Aww...shoot.  Here you come with that good ol' dose of reality.  Naw, I ain't trying to do Jonah.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 22, 2007)

Mocha5 said:


> Now that is toooo funny cause that's exactly what I was doing when I first read your post. And Tuesdays are not my regular wash days. You ova there prophesying and stuff.
> 
> Sho' hope my Daddy bless me with a new outfit and some accessories fo' He call me off this here couch.


He clothes the 'Lillies of the Field'... 

...and no finer linens will be known than those bestowed upon you. For you shall be clothed in His Love and Glory. :heart2:


----------



## Mocha5 (Aug 22, 2007)

RelaxerRehab said:


> Whoa....No joke.... I felt a quickening upon reading this....
> 
> ...*'cause I KNOW I got the goods, spiritually AND naturally.... I KNOW I do....* And I'm not saying that in a proud way 'cause if I was, I wouldn't be whinin' to y'all, right?
> 
> ...


 
Amen and amen!


----------



## Mocha5 (Aug 22, 2007)

Country gal said:


> *Are you talking to me?* I really resonated with the message.
> 
> YEP!  That's why God sent you in hurr.    There are no coincendences...just Jehovah doing what He do...oooh I love Him so.  That He would even take the time to reach us through a hair board is simply amazing.
> 
> ...


 
Good for you, girl.  I find that if I don't get the word in me everyday then I'm pretty much a wreck.  Challenge yourself to feed yourself everday with His word (even if it's just a scripture) and see if that month won't be one of great peace, fullness, joy, and direction.


----------



## Mocha5 (Aug 22, 2007)

czyfaith77 said:


> Ruth is my favorite Bible character. She has been so for the entirety of my Christian journey. Her life is very much like my own. I too have a mentor, who is very much a Naomi in my life. I am truly thankful for this God connection. If it weren't so, I would not be the woman I am today. She is my very best friend, my confidant, a woman of God who walks the walk as well as talk it and has taught me so much about God and life in general. By no means would I be the woman that I am today. Every woman needs either a Naomi or an Elisabeth in their lives. *Mentors are important.* It makes life so much easier. Parents are wonderful but parents cannot do everything.


 
Yep.  I agree.  I was just contemplating starting a thread about mentors because I sense that I need one.  Thanks for the confirmation.  God must be preparing one just for me now.


----------



## Country gal (Aug 22, 2007)

Mocha5 said:


> Good for you, girl.  I find that if I don't get the word in me everyday then I'm pretty much a wreck.  Challenge yourself to feed yourself everday with His word (even if it's just a scripture) and see if that month won't be one of great peace, fullness, joy, and direction.



You are so right. I also feel so much peace when I make it to church too. I just feel like it is my spiritual therapy.


----------



## Mocha5 (Aug 22, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> He clothes the 'Lillies of the Field'...
> 
> ...and no finer linens will be known than those bestowed upon you. For you shall be clothed in His Love and Glory. :heart2:


 
Think you about to have me crying up in here, don't you?  Nope. Not today.  You are truly blessed with the gift of love.  I hope your family realizes how blessed they are to have you  Thank you for sharing yourself with us.


----------



## Mocha5 (Aug 22, 2007)

Country gal said:


> You are so right. I also feel so much peace when I make it to church too. I just feel like it is my spiritual therapy.


 
Yep, praying, studying, fellowshipping, it all goes hand in hand.  None of them really work without the other.


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 22, 2007)

Mocha5 said:


> Think you about to have me crying up in here, don't you? Nope. Not today. You are truly blessed with the gift of love. I hope your family realizes how blessed they are to have you Thank you for sharing yourself with us.


 Thank you for sharing 'YOU'. I love Starbucks, so that makes 'YOU' very easy to love...  

You are a true blessing to all of us here.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 22, 2007)

Mocha5 said:


> Aww...shoot. Here you come with that good ol' dose of reality. Naw, I ain't trying to do Jonah.


 
I know right....trust me...I tried to run and it didn't work


----------



## shalom (Aug 22, 2007)

Mocha this is a really good post.  I had to think a minute before deciding to answer.  

I'd say Ruth.  Sacrifice, life is all about sacrifices.  Jesus gave his life on calvary cross (sacrifice).  It is my constant prayer that my faith will remain strong so that if God calls on me to make the sacrifice I can without complaining.  

Where the Lord is I will follow.


----------



## Mocha5 (Aug 23, 2007)

shalom said:


> Mocha this is a really good post. I had to think a minute before deciding to answer.
> 
> I'd say Ruth. Sacrifice, *life is all about sacrifices*. *Jesus gave his life on calvary cross (sacrifice).* It is my constant prayer that my faith will remain strong so that if God calls on me to make the sacrifice I can without complaining.
> 
> Where the Lord is I will follow.


 
Wow, Shalom!  That gave me chills!  This is what I say all the time.  I say, Kim, it's about the sacrifice.  Get yo' butt up at 5:30/6:00AM so you can study, pray and hear from Him or else the kids, and cleaning and cooking and running errands will get in the way.  It's just something about the stillness of dawn...when everyone is asleep and it's just you and Him.  As Juanita Bynum would say, it's the " morning glory."  I tell DH...get up and go to church even if you just got in at 3:00 or 4:00AM Sunday morning from work.  IT'S THE SACRIFICE!  God honors the SACRIFICE!  Whew!  Don't get me started in here, girl.  I gotta do betta!   He's so amazing...


----------



## Evolving78 (Aug 23, 2007)

gottabme247 said:


> Great post!!! I can say that I am Ruth...I have to admit though whenever God has pushed me out of my comfort zone, I would resort back like Orpah because although I didn't want to go backward it was what was familiar. God is calling me to go higher and I want all that God has for me..gotta move forward.


I agree and feel the same way about my life.  Thank God he gives us chance after chance to change and come back home to him.


----------



## Mocha5 (Aug 23, 2007)

shortdub78 said:


> I agree and feel the same way about my life. *Thank God he gives us chance after chance to change and come back home to him*.


 
I know, right?!? And you know why?  Because He says, "You did not choose me, but I chose you and appointed you to go and bear fruit that will last." John 15:16


----------

